# Today is "National Weatherperson's Day"



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

thats right, do your good deed and smack one in the mouth for getting the forecast wrong for us! every. single. day. haha

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Weatherperson's_Day


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't mind when they forecast snow and we don't get much. It's when they say trace and I get the call in the middle of the night saying there's 4" on the ground that sucks.


----------

